# Daiwa 7HT Mag Pinion Support Install



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Not sure if this has been covered. I did these pics a while back and forgot about them. This mod is a very good idea for those of us who fish these reels. I have done it to all my 7HT Mags









*I like to work on a white lint free cloth. Makes seeing small parts easier.*









*Remove handle nut retainer, handle nut, c-clip and spacer. As you can see the pinion shaft "IS NOT" centered in the tunnel and this could pose a problem over time when fishing. This is not a camera illusion, it is off center.*









*Lube the pinion support sleeve with your favorite oil. Position in the tunnel and slide onto shaft. It should slide right over the pinion shaft and into tunnel. DO NOT FORCE IT. If it does not want to slide on remove and try again, it will slide in.*









*As you can see the excess oil will be pushed out and the lip of the support sleeve will rest flat against the drive shaft.*









*Wipe away the excess oil and replace the c-clip and re assemble. As you can see the Daiwa spacer has been replaced by the lip on the support sleeve. Replace the handle nut and retainer and your done.*


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Very nice Mike.

Bible material.

Tommy


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

Mike, excellent....more descriptive than my post from May...

http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-...HT-Mag-Pinion-Support-Sleeve&highlight=pinion


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Pretty work Mike. Nice camera work.


----------



## luckyOC (Apr 3, 2010)

where do you get these spacer / pinion supports


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Only place I know to get these is from Blakdog Tackle in the uk. I see them on the Big Auction site all the time. I got mine from a fellow member here RWally I think his handle was.


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

i got one for ya marcus......send me ur info


----------



## luckyOC (Apr 3, 2010)

Thanks buddy, info sent.

great writeup too mike!


----------



## RWalleySA (May 2, 2010)

Glad it worked out for you Mike. I plan to get more of these soon PM ME if anyone is interested.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Let me know. I may need 3-4 more....


----------



## RWalleySA (May 2, 2010)

i will get more in the next couple weeks! I will have limited numbers on these so please PM me on the amount you are looking for so i can put your name on them.


----------



## luckyOC (Apr 3, 2010)

RWalleySA said:


> i will get more in the next couple weeks! I will have limited numbers on these so please PM me on the amount you are looking for so i can put your name on them.


 I sent you a PM, i hate the USPS


----------



## blacksand (Oct 4, 2002)

Blakdog Tackle provides fast and prompt service. I've purchased a pinion support sleeve, several mag conversion kits, as well as Sakuma Nite Crystal.


----------



## RWalleySA (May 2, 2010)

if your looking for the sleeves i got them! PM ME


----------

